
Women in Science - jseliger
http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/women-in-science
======
jseliger
As I said in this thread <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1751387> :

I'm reminded of Philip Greenspun's _Women in Science_, in which he says that
smart women don't go into science because "Adjusted for IQ, quantitative
skills, and working hours, jobs in science are the lowest paid in the United
States." I think his analysis of problems in the structure of science as a
profession is accurate but that his sex-based commentary is wrong: for one
thing, women now outnumber men in liberal arts PhDs, where the job market
isn't just worse for most science PhDs -- it's _way_ worse.

Still, this essay is worth reading and consistently interesting.

